# Mainboard-Auswahl



## Manfred_89 (6. April 2020)

Moin, moin,

ich habe vor mir das MSI MEG X570 Unify zu holen.

Debian 10 möchte ich drauf installieren.

Macht MSI oder der Chipsatz X570 dabei Probleme?
Ist ggf. die Hardware zu neu bzw. wie ist das mit dem WLAN?


----------



## Einwegkartoffel (6. April 2020)

Manfred_89 schrieb:


> ... bzw. wie ist das mit dem WLAN?



Geht´s vllt etwas spezifischer? 

Ansonsten wüsste ich nicht, was gegen Linux spricht


----------



## Manfred_89 (6. April 2020)

Einwegkartoffel schrieb:


> Geht´s vllt etwas spezifischer?
> 
> Ansonsten wüsste ich nicht, was gegen Linux spricht



Ich weiß ebenfalls nicht, was gegen Linux spricht.
Ich weiß, was gegen Windows spricht.

Seit einem halben Jahr haben ich bereits Debian 10 auf dem Notebook von mir drauf, und bin sehr zu frieden.
Nun soll der Desktop-PC folgen.

Dazu habe ich das Mainboard MSI MEG X570 Unify ausgewählt. (noch nicht bestellt)
Bei verschieden einzelnen Produktbewertungen habe ich gesehen, dass Linux wohl funktioniert auf MSI-Boards. Gut es sind jeweils andere MB-Serien von MSI. Auf der Webseite von MSI hat das Board keine Linux-Unterstützung. Doch ich denke, dass heißt nichts.

Dabei habe ich mich auch gefragt im Voraus, ob möglicherweise es durch das MSI-Board oder den doch recht neuen Chipsatz X570 Probleme auftretten können.

Ich meine, WLAN ist Zusatzzeug, was nun ggf. nicht so alltaglich ist im Desktop-Bereich. Wie es da mit Treibern aussieht.

Danke für die super schnelle Antwort. @*Einwegkartoffel*


----------



## Einwegkartoffel (7. April 2020)

Hab mir jetzt ein paar Bewertungen und Kommentare angesehen. Zwischendurch scheint es zwar mal Probleme mit dem einen oder anderen Treiber zu geben (Ethernet + Sound), aber letztendlich läuft alles. Von daher würde ich es einfach versuchen.

Mal am Rande: das Board ist ja schon etwas gehobenere Preisklasse. Sicher, dass du alle Features brauchst? Oder könntest du auch 100€ sparen?


----------



## Manfred_89 (8. April 2020)

Einwegkartoffel schrieb:


> Hab mir jetzt ein paar Bewertungen und Kommentare angesehen. Zwischendurch scheint es zwar mal Probleme mit dem einen oder anderen Treiber zu geben (Ethernet + Sound), aber letztendlich läuft alles. Von daher würde ich es einfach versuchen.
> 
> Mal am Rande: das Board ist ja schon etwas gehobenere Preisklasse. Sicher, dass du alle Features brauchst? Oder könntest du auch 100€ sparen?



Danke für das Ansehen der Bewertungen und Kommentare.

Nein ich brauche nicht alle Features, WLAN z. B. nicht. Das Board ist auch übernimensioniert (z. B. Stromversorgung), da ich bisher vorhabe nur einen AMD Ryzen 7 3700X draufzupacken, und es hat wenig SATA-Anschlüsse.
Es ist eher ein Kompromiss. Wenn ich weniger Geld ausgebe, wäre schön.

Ich habe weiter unten ein paar Beiträge von mir beigefügt. So ganz sicher bin ich mir noch nicht, welches Mainboard.
Alle 5 Boards, die ich in die engere Auswahl genommen habe, haben auch ihre Vorteile, aber auch ihre Nachteile.
So richtig überzeigt mich keines von denen. Doch diese kommen am ehesten in Frage, denke ich.



Manfred_89 schrieb:


> Entscheidungshilfe: suche neues zu Hause für AMD Ryzen 7 3700X
> Moin moin,
> 
> nach langem Überlegen habe habe ich folgende Mainboards in die engere Auswahl genommen für meinen AMD Ryzen 7 3700X.
> ...


 



Manfred_89 schrieb:


> Wenn möglich soll das Mainboard den Sound-Chip: Realtek ALC1120 haben.
> Zur Zeit habe ich bereits mehrere SATA 2,5" SSDs im Betrieb. Diese   möchte ich gerne weiter nutzen, sowie ebenfalls das DVD-Laufwerk. Daher,   denke ich wären viele SATA-Anschlüsse schön.
> Die internen Anschlüsse vom Mainboard sollen möglichst zu den Front-Anschlüssen vom Gehäuse passen.
> Ein Mainboard vermeinden, was dazu neigt warme Wandel zu bekommen bzw. zu haben.
> ...





Manfred_89 schrieb:


> 2x SATA SSDs + 1x DVD Laufwerk bin ich bereits bei 3 verwendeten SATA-Anschlüssen. Von den Boards haben einige nur 4x SATA.
> Da ist schon knapp.
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Einwegkartoffel (10. April 2020)

Hm, bei den Kriterien finde ich den X570 Chipsatz schon relativ passend ^^ Wenn ich jetzt neu kaufen würde, würde ich mir kein X370 Chipsatz oder so mehr kaufen, auch wenn zB ein Crosshair VI Hero von Asus ein gutes Board ist. Je nachdem, wie viele interne SATA Ports du brauchst, würde ich mir mal das ASRock X570 Taichi ab €' '306,81 (2020) | Preisvergleich Geizhals Deutschland oder das ASUS ROG Strix X570-E Gaming ab €' '299,00 (2020) | Preisvergleich Geizhals Deutschland angucken (wobei ich das Taichi bevorzugen würde). Da bist du mit acht Ports mMn gut aufgestellt und brauchst keine extra Karte...


----------



## Olstyle (10. April 2020)

Das S-ATA Problem sehe nicht:
Eine neue SSD wird ja dann doch M2 werden und mehr DVD-Laufwerke verbaut man auch nicht mehr. Also sind es jetzt 3 benötigte und es werden auch nicht mehr. Das kann jedes ITX Board.
Auf den Soundchip würde ich auch nicht viel geben. Wenn es wirklich guter Ton sein soll lohnt eine dedizierte SoKa erst richtig, wenn nicht ist auch der Onboardchip fast egal.
--> Wenn du nicht unbedingt PCIe 4.0 willst tut es eigentlich jedes B450 Board.

Zur Ausgangsfrage: Afaik läuft auch der X570 gut mit Standardtreibern. Was bei Windows die Chipsatztreiber in erster Linie ausmachen sind angepasste Leistungsprofile, das ist bei Linux aber reine Kernelsache und afaik nicht durch Treiber zu beeinflussen.
-->Eventuell wird die Leistung mit Kernelupdates in Zukunft noch besser, funktionieren sollte es aber so oder so.


----------



## Abductee (10. April 2020)

Ich werf noch das Gigabyte X570 Aorus Elite in den Raum.
Gigabyte X570 Aorus Elite ab €' '206,90 (2020) | Preisvergleich Geizhals Deutschland


----------



## fotoman (10. April 2020)

Abductee schrieb:


> Ich werf noch das Gigabyte X570 Aorus Elite in den Raum.
> Gigabyte X570 Aorus Elite ab €'*'206,90 (2020) | Preisvergleich Geizhals Deutschland


Wobei das erheblich weniger Erweiterungsslots hat wie das MSI MEG X570 Unify. Dazu kein 2,5 GBate-T, aber 6 SATA-Anschlüsse.



Olstyle schrieb:


> Eine neue SSD wird ja dann doch M2  werden


Die es aber bis heute nur mit max 2 TB gibt, je mach  Modell sogar nur mit steinzeitlichen 1 TB. Selbst Spiele scheinen immer mehr Speicherplatz zu verschwenden, nicht nur Anwednungsdaten.

 Wiil man da vorhandene SATA SSDs weiter nutzen und für die Zukunft gerüstet sein, kann es auch mit 2  (nicht gesharten) M.2 Slots schon eng werden.

Am Ende es ist halt die Frage der Kosten. Entsorgt man irgendwann (eigentlich sinnlos) eine  alte SSD, wenn man mehr Platz möchte, oder kauft man sich am Anfang ein  Board mit mehr Ports, um einfacher aufrüsten zu können.

Das ist  halt höchst individuell. Wenn die 4 TB SATA SSDs (TLC) nicht bald mal wieder im Angebot sind,  werden es bei mir wohl doch 2*2 TB zusätzlich zu den schon vorhandenen  zwei (1 TB) SATA und zwei NVMes einbauen. Dann noch das DVD-Rom und 5  Ports wären voll. "Wären", weil mein (Intel) Board das mit zwei NVMe SSDs  nicht hergibt, daher bleibt der DVD-Brenner im NAS/Heimserver, wo die SATA-Anschlüsse leider auch alle voll sind.


----------



## Einwegkartoffel (10. April 2020)

Abductee schrieb:


> Ich werf noch das Gigabyte X570 Aorus Elite in den Raum.
> Gigabyte X570 Aorus Elite ab €'*'206,90 (2020) | Preisvergleich Geizhals Deutschland



Wenn man´s genau nimmt, fällt das auf Grund des Soundchips raus ^^


----------



## Abductee (10. April 2020)

Was in der Realität nur wenig Einfluss hat. Dafür macht die Bestückung rundherum einfach zu viel aus.
Da holt man sich lieber einen externen Kopfhörerverstärker.


----------



## Manfred_89 (12. April 2020)

Danke für alles Antworten bisher 

Das ASROCK X470 Taichi ist besser als sein Nachfolger. ASROCK hat die Kühlung beim ASROCK X570 Taichi verkackt.
Das ASUS ROG Strix X570-E Gaming habe ich nun mit in die engere Auswahl genommen.
Das Gigabyte X570 Aorus Elite hat mich nicht überzeugt. Wenn Gigabyt, dann nehme ich eher das Gigabyte X570 Aorus Ultimate.


----------

